
Roku debuts a new Streaming Stick with a quad-core processor - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/05/roku-debuts-a-new-streaming-stick-with-a-quad-core-processor-support-for-private-listening/
======
baldgeek
Now we just need someone to find out how to install other software on it. :)

